# Can the SSBBW's over 45 please stand up



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone 

following on from some horrendous stuff on formspring and owing to the fact I could use a pick me up


are there SSBBW's over the age of 45 here and if so how many??

considering that I have been told I probably only have another 10years of my life left I am migty curious to see how accurate this persons facts are


hugs


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 18, 2010)

My mom was SSBBW size from around 38 to present. She's 53 this month.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> My mom was SSBBW size from around 38 to present. She's 53 this month.



thanks Carla it does help to know that there are people over that age group for sure


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 18, 2010)

I am an SSBBW have been all my life, i am 51 today.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday SocialButterfly


and thanks


----------



## Pear320 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi,

I've been getting "senior citizen" discounts for a few years now. I'm over 55 .. just 5' 2" .. and always weighed in the 350-400 lb range since my late teens (though a bit lower now).

~Jan~


----------



## superodalisque (Sep 18, 2010)

creakily yes i'm 48


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm getting close, but I'm not quite there yet. I just turned 43 this past July. Although I am a SSBBW. 




On a side note: Woo Hoo! I just noticed I got my 3rd gold can!


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 18, 2010)

48 here. SSBBW. Worked as a nurse for 10 years weighing above 450, many of those 16 hour shifts. Health isn't the best right now but truthfully it isn't all weight related either. So I am still alive and kicking and plan to do so for many more years - good Lord willin. You can live to be 100 or you can die tomorrow, funny thing is so can a skinny person. We go when it's time and not a minute before. Tell the naysayers to kiss your fat ass and while they are at it they can kiss mine too for good measure.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Sep 18, 2010)

I just turned 44, so I'm close! I'm a SSSSBBW (double super-sized!), and I'm still kicking hard! 

Janice


----------



## cupcakediva (Sep 28, 2010)

im a ssbbw ill be 47 in february


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 28, 2010)

48 Y/o Ssbbw:d


----------



## AKatDemic (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice to see this thread. I started a similar one, "Forty- and fifty-somethings," on the Main Board. I've had a few replies.


----------



## ksandru (Oct 31, 2010)

Me! 48 y.o.SSBBBW & showing no signs of getting older (in spirit, anyway)! Had my first (live) child at age 43 & then an "oops" (but very much loved) baby at age 46. Those little "monsters" keep me hopping! My oldest is very much like his dad (my husband) - funloving & a bit mischievous, and the two year old (yes, those "terrible twos" have kicked in) while also mischievous, is a bit more sedate like myself, and a bit of a "momma's boy". I (kinda) hope that changes as he gets older.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 31, 2010)

You know I'm 43, SA, so close, but I do know DOZENS of SSBBWs older than that.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 1, 2010)

SSBBW here...just turned 49 yesterday!


----------



## bigjayne66 (Nov 2, 2010)

SSBBW also,soon to be 45...


----------



## Angel (Nov 3, 2010)

47 year old ultraSSBBW


----------



## Leesa (Nov 3, 2010)

46 year old SSBBW


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 4, 2010)

I am a 47 year old over 300 lbs wear a size 26 lady. Don't know if that qualifies me to post in this thread but going to do so anyways. I run a youth centre for at risk youth so active there daily, take care of my aging mom her house and yard and some of her needs in addition to health care, run a photography business and have kids both biological and those that chose me as a mom that I help out as well. I just live my life to the best of my abilities and do what I can for others despite all the hype that tells me that I am harming myself being fat. I just want to say to the OP just keep on living life, being you and giving all you have to your life plan!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Nov 4, 2010)

Im only 32, but Im here to say....

You are "lucky" they gave you 10 whole years!!! When I was 19 some dr told me I would die within 5 if I didnt have wls. Well I didnt have wls then and I was over 550....and 13 some odd years later, Im still here to tell about it. People pick those numbers out of their asses where they store it when the media feeds it to them. Pay them no mind! You live long and prosper


----------



## auntiemoo (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi - I am 55 - I guess statistically I should be dead!


----------



## njbigboy (Nov 4, 2010)

i've been wondering where all the over 45 ssbbw women are too..i think i'm going to start a commune lol so i'll know where to find them


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 5, 2010)

njbigboy said:


> i've been wondering where all the over 45 ssbbw women are too..i think i'm going to start a commune lol so i'll know where to find them



You are too cute! I love this post! You made a very fat, graying 49 year old woman happy at the thought!

BTW: If I listened to just about every doctor I have ever seen, I would have been dead a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG time ago! I guess I have had one foot in the door to Hell for so long it is stuck now! (Maybe that explains my hot flashes!HA!)


----------



## WALKER44 (Nov 12, 2010)

I am a male , over 60, weight highest 403, usually held around 370 for 30 years. Now am having trouble. Diabetes, (not on insulin yet) water retention
atreial fib,that is the negative. Positive, 130/78 BP, low ldl col 75, No chest pains or blocked arteries (passed nucear stress test), weight now 330, lost slowly 10 lbs at a time, sort of. Doc want me down to 200 or lower I am 68" 
tall, very heavy bones, 8 1/2" wrist. weight carried in belly and chest, small but. The point of all of this is I seemed to be ok up until mid fifties. then the problems started showing up. I think as you age and become old your body losses it's reserve capicity. It just can't handle the weight load anymore. The doctors always said I was headed for trouble if I didn't lose weight. I really don't know anyone 70 years old who is 300 or higher. I am not sure we can weight these high weights and expect to get our 3 score and 10 that the bible says. Are there any super size folks over 70 out there.


----------



## imfree (Nov 12, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## katherine22 (Nov 12, 2010)

I am 61 years old. No apologies.:kiss2:


----------



## SexybbwChanel (Nov 18, 2010)

I am not sure if I am considered bbw or ssbbw, but I am over 350 and in December I will be turning 41.


----------

